# Internet Gauteng / Pretoria



## Bricky0908 (May 27, 2009)

I am moving to South Africa next month. What is the best Internet Service Provider in Gauteng / Pretoria ? I need regular Service to usa at home (Musik, Movies, Skype...)


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

Bricky0908 said:


> I am moving to South Africa next month. What is the best Internet Service Provider in Gauteng / Pretoria ? I need regular Service to usa at home (Musik, Movies, Skype...)


Mweb is probably the most reputable, but not necessarily the cheapest (though cost comparisons reveal much of a muchness). There are various package offering that could suit your speed requirements. You may find though that speed and usage limits are more constrained than what you may be used to - but still not that bad.


----------



## jvm (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll be needing the same as I'm moving to Joburg soon. How reliable are SA providers? Any regular problems with services down or is it all ok?


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

I use telkom. Service is good, but it does go down seemingly often. But then again, the power also goes out, and even the water goes out on occasion- but as they say here, "Welcome to South Africa." 
Hopefully, someone else can give you more information about the providers. If you are the reseaching type, you can find info here:

telcom - telkom.com: The Leading Telecommunications Site on the Net
M-web - www.mweb.co.za 
iBurst (if available) - iBurst Mobile Broadband Internet Access
Vodacom offers 3G service- Welcome to Vodacom
MTN 3G - MTN
and likely a few others that I did not find.
Best,
~R


----------



## Tyron199 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey check out this website:

hellcom.co.za/isp-prices/3gb-adsl/ 

(I dont have 4 posts yer so I cant paste full link)


----------

